# Free Stopover 4 Miles from the Channel Tunnel



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Content removed for discussion by Mods.

Very helpful, but it is advertising by a non-subscribing member who cannot therefore have access to the "Advertisers Offers" forum.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for that - have made a note of it.

Catz


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Considering the number of requests for chunnel stopovers this is one who deserves special attention. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If he subscribes he'll probably get his tenner back in custom at his pub from grateful MHF-ers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> If he subscribes he'll probably get his tenner back in custom at his pub from grateful MHF-ers :lol: :lol:


Quite so Tel, which is why I did him the courtesy of leaving an advisory message on view while the Mods decide what to do.

If he subscribes and becomes a "Trader" there will be no problem in showing his advert in the appropriate forum.

Hope he does, as it looks like an excellent and very useful service for members.

Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Rats  why didn't I see this earlier like gemmy & co. As it has now been removed you will have to forget all about it!!! 8O
Its on here
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't see it either. sounds useful so I hope the poster will subscribe,
lala


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I took the precaution of noting down the postcode before the 'ad' was pulled and whilst it's a very useful offer from the OP the roads to and from the pub look awfully narrow on the OS map. I am not averse to using country lanes but these might make me think twice.

Perhaps if the poster does decide to subscribe he may want to tell us what the access is really like. It would appear to be about 8 miles from the tunnel.

JohnW


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Following this link http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/ I also got 2 £5 vouchers for a Toby Inn Carvery.... GO GO GO

And found the very useful stopover near the Tunnel.

Does anyone know of a stopover near Portsmouth Ferry ?


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

On further investigation ...it is on my stopover list... sometimes all the best rules should be broken

On my OS map the acess roads look OK...unless u have an RV...anyway the beer waggons must get there OK 

The Black Horse Inn: Reviews

A real gem of a pub lots of real ales...‎
By harrywillett - 12 Nov 2009
and seven ciders on draught all there food is sourced as locally as possible all cooked fresh. Great in the summer with all the outside areas and a loverly log fire in the winter, well worth the finding ...‎ 

Good food in the garden of england‎
By neilsroberts - 11 May 2007
This a pub in the heart of the country side with gastro pub style food and a good selection of local ale. I went there with friends for the first time last night just in time to watch the summer sun set on the horizon with a pint of ...‎ 

trustedplaces.com/review/uk/ashford/...black-horse.../1r4278


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well thats the advertising done.

DAve p


----------

